# Friday 6/22



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Tom,

Im working a 7P-3A that day, so I may be out. It all depends on what the kids want to do. They may want to do the pool instead. You gonna do JB's?

Tony


----------



## gregT (Apr 25, 2007)

Wish I could get out there on Friday. Hoping to get out Saturday or Sunday though.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I will check with the wife. The kids have a summer camp thing at 1 PM but it might be close.


----------

